# Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?



## Tim E. (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin ziemlich neu hier und habe eine gleich eine Frage. Ich hab' gehört bzw. gelesen, dass man Koi auch frisches Futter (Gemüse, Obst) beifüttern kann. Ich würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, habe aber damit keinerlei Erfahrungen. Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert? Wenn, ja mit was für einem Obst, Gemüse etc.? Und wie haben die Kois darauf reagiert?
Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet.

Mfg
Tim


----------



## volki (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo Tim,
Ich erst letzte Woche versucht, meine Kois mit frischen Salat zu füttern.....keine Chanche.....wurde gleich wieder ausgespuckt. Was sie allerdings sehr gerne fressen, ist Dosenmais. Da sind sie ganz verrückt drauf.
Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## Tim E. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Bei mir ist es so, dass meine Kois fast jedes Futter ausspucken, egal was ich ihnen gebe irgendeiner spuckt es immer wieder aus. Deswegen suche ich jetzt nach Alternativen.
Langsam werde ich ratlos


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo Tim,

Versuch macht Kluch! 

Probier doch einfach mal was aus. 

Am besten vorher testen ob's unter geht oder schwimmt, dann weißt du gleich was du zu tun hast, wenn's abgelehnt wird, Tauchen oder Keschern. 

Und am besten ohne Schale, man weiß ja nie ob gespritzt oder nicht........... 

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch Bachflohkrebse und Seidenraupen empfehlen, da fahren unsere Koi voll drauf ab und nehmen die auch aus der Hand!


----------



## volki (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Ich stimme Olli zu.......Seidenraupen


----------



## Tim E. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo Olli,
danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe ja den Vorteil, dass alle meine Kois handzahm sind. Eines fressen sie relativ gut aber das wird auf Dauer sehr teuer, das sind kleine Garnelen, aber auch davon spucken sie leider teile aus.


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hi Tim,

dann lass sie doch mal 1-2 oder 3 Tage Hungern................. 

Wie das Sprichwort schon sagt:

In der Not frisst der Teufel __ Fliegen! 

Ich hab übrigens letztens noch irgendwo gelesen, das wenn man die Koi 1 Woche Hungern lässt, ihr Wachstum mehr in die Länge geht..................

Ob's stimmt:


----------



## Tim E. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Danke für den Tipp, Olli.
Ich werde es mal probieren, aber ich denke das sie schon zeigen das sie etwas fressen wollen...


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Na,

dann verlänger die Diät nach deinem ermessen! Wenn sie dir irgendwann in den Futtereimer springen, wars lang genug! 

Bzw. in einem gut eingefahrenen Teich kannst das ruhig mal machen! Die finden schon was.......... 

Aber ned zu lang!


----------



## LotP (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Wassermelone! Schmeiß ich in kleinen Stücken rein - da gehts dann ganz schön ab.


----------



## Tim E. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Ja klar, da gebe eher ich nach und füttere ihnen wieder was als das ich sie hungern lasse...
Ich werde es mal jeden Tag mit etwas Anderem geben wie z.B. Apfelstückchen Bananenscheibchen und sowas oder einen kecker Würfel aus ner Möhre...


----------



## MaFF (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo,

also meine dicken bekommen im Sommer regelmässig rote Paprika, Kartoffeln und Chinakohl. 
Klappt sehr gut und sie hauen es weg wie nichts. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Tim E. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

@ Säp
Danke für den Tipp, dass klingt echt interessant. Werde ich auf jeden Fall auch ausprobieren.


----------



## Tim E. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

@ Marcel
Also Paprika hätte ich mir nicht getraut meinen Lieblingen zu geben, aber ich werde das mit Sicherheit auch ausprobieren. Gibts du die Kartoffeln roh oder gekocht hin ??
VieLen Dank (;


----------



## Patrick K (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*



> Wassermelone! Schmeiß ich in kleinen Stücken rein - da gehts dann ganz schön ab.


Ich auch, nur sind es auch mal grössere Stücke, die treiben sie dann durch den Teich.
Salat geht auch, dauert ein wenig, aber wenn einer damit anfängt .....
Gruss Patrick


----------



## MaFF (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

es muss eine schöne weiche Paprika sein, soll gut für die rote Farbe sein. Die Kartoffeln gebe ich immer gekocht, was beim Mittag übrig bleibt.  Die soll gut für die Farbe schwarz sein.


----------



## Vera44 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo Tim!

Versuch mal ne halbe Orange oder Grapefruit. Die Jungs und Mädels haben Spaß beim fressen und Du noch mehr beim zusehen!


----------



## Tim E. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo zusammen,
Eure Tipps waren alle sehr toll. Ich werde das alles nach und nach ausprobieren...und hoffen das etwas davon meinen Lieblingen schmeckt.
Vielen Dank an alle !

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Meine haben letzten sommer kirschen (ohne stein) und rote johannisbeeren gefuttert. gemüse mögen sie gar nicht. aber auf reiswaffeln mit honig fahren sie total ab . . . da schäumt der teich


----------



## Nikolai (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

ich mische unter das gekaufte Teichfischfutter, Suppennudeln, Haferflocken und __ Reis. Als Erstes gehen sie auf die Nudeln, danach auf die Haferflocken. Reis ist nicht ganz so begehrt, aber zuletzt holen sie sich das Teichfischfutter. Manchmal gebe ich auch __ Wasserlinsen hinein. Obwohl diese nicht sofort ihr Interesse wecken, sind diese dann doch nach 2 Tagen verschwunden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## cpt.nemo (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Auf Dosenmais sind meine auch ganz heiß. Den heb ich mir allerdings dafür auf, falls ich mal Medikamente füttern müsste. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich meinem Chagoi die Antibiotika wunderbar 10 Tage lang unterjubeln können, da er den Mais gerne aus der Hand frisst.
Salat hab ich auch schon probiert, wird aber ignoriert. Was sie auch gerne mögen ist Jogurt.


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Je nach Vorliebe wird einiges gut weggefuttert. :hai 
Eine vollwertige Ernährung mit abgestimmtem Futter sollte das aber nur Ergänzen.
Insbesondere bei den Stärke und Zuckerhaltigen Sachen hab ich etwas Bedenken ihnen zu viel davon zu geben.


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo zusammen,
@ Jörg
Bei mir ist ja das Problem das ich immer das Futter vom "Koihändler meines Vertrauens" gefüttert habe, dass ist so ein Profimix (Pellets). Das spucken allerdings jetzt auf einmal welche aus. Anderes Futter wollen dann wieder anderen nicht fressen. Das alles unter einen Hut bringen zu bringen ist schwer. Auf jeden Fall kann ich es mir nicht erklären........:?Deswegen die Suche nach Alternativen, falls der ein oder andere mal nix abbekommt von dem futter was er frisst. Mir ist klar das es nur eine Ergänzung ist.
@ Brigitte
Dosenmais habe ich schon probiert und leider spucken sie diesen aus...
@ Alle
Vielen Dank für eure Ideen und die schnellen Antworten.!

Mfg 
Tim


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Tim,
ich habe sicher 20 Sorten getestet bis sie nun einige wenige richtig mochten. 
Einige sind komplett durchgefallen unabhängig vom Preis. 

Ich würde mal bei Futtermittel Spezialisten suchen. Bei Koihändlern wird teilweise nur umgefüllt und es ist dann nur ein gutes Nebengeschäft.


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Meine fressen echt alles und jeden


----------



## Koipaar (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo Tim,

mit den kois ist es wie mit den Menschen, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Wir haben auch einige Futtersorten ausprobiert und sind schließlich bei Akita hängen geblieben. Wirklich selten gibt es Seidenraupen oder Bachflohkrebse (mögen alle). Gemüse oder Salat mögen unsere nicht, damit mache ich höchst unbeliebt. Orangen werden von einigen ganz gern genommen, Mandarinen sind aber beliebter und mit Aprikosen kann ich mich bei einigen richtig einschleimen. Daher füttern wir sehr abwechslungsreich, damit alle zu ihrem Recht kommen.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Störamigo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Hallo Tim,
probiers doch mal mit Erdbeeren oder wie schon gesagt Wassermelone. Denn Kois sind ja eigentlich nur Karpfen mit einer Pikmentstörung. Vom Karpfenangeln weiß ich das sie süße Sachen lieben.
Also probier selbest und wenn es dir schmeckt frag mal deine Kois ob das auch so sehen.
Manchmal geht auch ein altes Stück Kuchen (aber nicht zu oft ansonsten werden sie zu fett).
Aber Gemüse wird auch gern genommen.
Bedenk bitte das sie die Kois auch drauf einstellen müssen denn die kennen ja fast nur Fischfutter.
Ich hab mal ein altes Stück Pizza ins Wasser geworfen nach einer Minute wars weg(das mit einer Minute hast du richtig gelesen denn wenn es ihnen schmeckt stürzen sie sich rauf)
Viel spaß beim Probieren.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Stoer (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Oder Königsberger Klopse


----------



## bergi (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*



Tim E. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> @ Das spucken allerdings jetzt auf einmal welche aus. Anderes Futter wollen dann wieder anderen nicht fressen. ...Auf jeden Fall kann ich es mir nicht erklären........:?...
> Dosenmais habe ich schon probiert und leider spucken sie diesen aus...



Hi Tim, 
was du unbedingt bedenken musst, ist, dass Koi *Gewohnheitstiere *sind. Sie fressen also vor allem das, was sie so ziemlich kennen, und vieles Neue wird prinzipiell erst mal liegengelassen, auch wenn es eigentlich beliebtes, gesundes Futter sein könnte. 

Du kommst also nicht drum rum, sie erst mal etwas kürzer zu nehmen bzw. einen Teil des gewohnten Futters durch neues zu ersetzen. Nach ein paar Tagen (aber eben auch nicht nach nur einem Tag) kommen sie dann schon auf den Geschmack. 

Dann musst du natürlich noch bedenken, was die einzelnen Futtersorten an Nährstoffen mitbringen. Mais mögen Koi gerne, hat aber vor allem Kohlenhydrat/Stärke, was der Koi in Körperfett umwandelt, was nicht so ganz Sinn der Sache ist. Ähnlich sieht es bei anderem Getreide aus, das man aufgequollen füttern kann (die Sorten unterscheiden sich allerdings im Eiweißgehalt, da muss ich noch mal googeln). 
Wenn der Teich an sich schon viel Plankton bringt (bei niedrigem Besatz), macht es Sinn, vor allem Kohlenhydrate zuzufüttern; bei hohem Besatz wird das zu einseitig. 
Shrimps und Seidenraupen sind dagegen sehr eiweißreich, für einen Karpfen ein ziemliches "Luxusfutter". 
Salat und Gemüse wird von Kois sicher nur zum Teil verdaut, und ist als Alleinfutter zu wenig gehaltvoll. 

Was Koi prinzipiell sehr gerne fressen, ist Hunde- und Katzentrockenfutter. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ganz, wie gesund das Eiweiß und Fett von Landtieren, das ja meist enthalten ist, für Karpfen ist.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Joerg (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Stefan,
Hunde oder Katzenfutter kann von den Inhaltsstoffen ganz gut sein.
Dort ist man scheinbar bereit auch mal was für qualitativ hochwertiges Futter zu zahlen.

Was dort leider nicht gegeben ist, sollte die Löslichkeit im Wasser sein.
Es bröckelt schnell und verschmutzt das Wasser, das ist bei guten Fischfutter nicht so.


----------



## I.koi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich meinen Kois noch so füttern?*

Probier auch mal Mehlwürmer aus, dass lieben Kois, ist der Wahnsinn


----------

